# Stomach issues....Graysons not himself



## Grayson (Dec 22, 2010)

Our Chi, Grayson, is having some stomach issues all the sudden. He's been this way since coming home from work about 6 hours ago. His stomach is tight, seems to be empty when I tap it, and he has passed gas a couple times while massaging his stomach.

Is this something to worry about or just a bad case of gas?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think if you're worried i would take him to the vets


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is he going to the toilet and eating?


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

i would advise you to call the vet


----------

